# Gold Diamond Rhombeus



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A fews pics of my new 8'' long Gold diamond rhom. He's been in his new tank for about 24 hrs. He is very aggressive.. already chasing my finger !!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice is he eating yet?


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

wow that fish is flawless!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> very nice is he eating yet?


Not yet.. I tried shrimp, but he didn't touch it. I'll come...


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

What an excellent pick up! Awesome fish. Nice pick up


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice-


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

congrats on the new p!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It look like a _Serrsalmus Compressus_ to me


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What a beauty!


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

i love teh red eyes


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments guys !


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking P man


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice looking P man


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry to dig up the old thread, but Moondemon, you have any updated pictures?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

now that is very sexy rhom mate.... love the diamond rhoms


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nick G said:


> sorry to dig up the old thread, but Moondemon, you have any updated pictures?


I havent posted pictures of my p's in a long time... I'll try to snap a few tomorrow !!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

fish looks vicious. Great pickup!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> sorry to dig up the old thread, but Moondemon, you have any updated pictures?


I havent posted pictures of my p's in a long time... I'll try to snap a few tomorrow !!









[/quote]
awesome, id love to see. 
not many people on here have Gold Diamond Rhoms... trying to get a picture of what my guy will look like down the road.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Seriously......That is a BEAUTIFUL GDR!!!! Can't wait to see some updates!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

View attachment 171823


View attachment 171822


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i wish i had a rhom lik that


----------

